# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Zerwanie sciegna Achillesa a porazenie nerwu strzalkowego

## Anetta551

Witam, Czy jest mozliwosc uszkodzenia nerwu strzalkowego w momencie zerwania sciegna Achillesa? Czy uszkodzenie nerwu jest bardziej prawdopodobne przy np. za ciasno i za wysoko zalozonym gipsem lub np. podczas gdy pielegniarz z karetki udzielajac pierwszej pomocy nie rozwiazal do konca buta i pociagnal uszkodzona noge probujac sciagnac go?

----------

